# 1968 Ford 3000 questions



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Just bought a 1968 Ford 3000 diesel. Bought it from a dealership but the dealership was selling it for one of their customers.

I've called the owner and he told me the whole tractor from his knowledge has been redone and repainted. Looked like it only had 16 hours on it when I got it.

I have some questions though about it since I do not have a book about the tractor.

*=====================================================*
I plan to do an oil change soon because it looks like it needs it.
-I am wondering what kind of oil and oil filter I should get for it?

-What is the little knob on the side on the tractor for that's on the right hand side under the seat? You can turn it but what is it for?

-What is the little tiny lever under the seat area for? 

-Does this tractor have a hydraulic dipstick for it?

-When should I change the diesel fuel filter for it?

-What gear transmission is my tractor? It has a HI/LO but when I check the gears...I look to have 3 go gears and a reverse gear? Am I missing some gears to put it in?

-My tractor when I lay the throttle to it, it has some black and some blue smoke mixed in it. Is this common?

-My RPM gauge and Hour meter stopped working. It came on for a little bit my brother said but stopped working again. Could this just be a loose connection behind the dash?

-Will my tractor be good enough to have a loader on it? I plan to get one later on to use to carry dirt, trees and push a little. 

-What gear should I have it in when harrowing dirt? 

That's all I can think of now....lol.

Tractor is way different than my old Ford 9N.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The knob by the seat is probably the rate of fall valve for the 3 point hitch. Allows you to control how fast the impliment drops. Don't crank it closed to hard. It will cause damage to the valve. The hydraulic dip stick is probably back by the 3 point hitch and PTO, as well as the fill area. I would change the fuel filter at least once a year or every 250 hours or so. Filters are cheap in relation to injectors or pumps. Is the tiny lever under the seat, actually on the floor? If so, it's probably the differenential lock for the rear end.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I would be in the highest gear that the engine will support. You'll hear it if you have it in too high a gear.


----------

